
Does someone here work on Google Inbox? Questions - arikr
1) Is there any way to filter for only messages that contribute to the iOS badge count?<p>2) Feature request: It would be wonderful to be able to reply to long emails in-line. e.g. I can just click on their email and write comments under the relevant sentences in their emails, and then it sends my reply to them quoting their email and putting my info in-line with it. (Otherwise, I often manually copy their email text and write my responses inline with &gt;, but this generally messes up the formatting and could be easier)<p>Might this be added?<p>3) Feature request: It would be great to get a view&#x2F;filter for all messages I&#x27;ve sent that included a question, where I haven&#x27;t yet received a reply.<p>Might this be added?
======
zackify
How about: When is iPhone X support coming? It's not that hard to update....
I've done it myself.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
For me number 1 of your requests won’t find anything a lot of the time. I
think I can reproduce it, snooze something, let the snooze occur, unpin the
snoozed message and the notification count doesn’t go away without quitting
and reopening the app.

